# Paul daley is DONE -confirmed



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

dana just said it in press . he said that he don't care if he's the best 170 pound in the world he done no matter what . will never fight in the UFC ever again .


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Guymay said:


> dana just said it in press . he said that he don't care if he's the best 170 pound in the world he done no matter what . will never fight in the UFC ever again .


Good riddance. I think this was way worse than the Strikeforce brawl.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow. Daleys career is pretty much ruined because of an act of high emotions and adrenaline which occur in plenty other sports? Unlucky Daley. He should give dana a punch in the face too.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

anybody actually surprised


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

He will fight in the UFC again.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Wow. Daleys career is pretty much ruined because of an act of high emotions and adrenaline which occur in plenty other sports? Unlucky Daley. He should give dana a punch in the face too.


What? If you cant control your emotions in a combat sport then you shouldnt be fighting. I will use the Brock Lesnar example, He got REALLY heated after his Mir win but did he even raise his hand? he went and got in his face and told him to sit down where he belongs.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

hello strikeforce


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Good call, he really eff'ed up badly.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

No surprise, Dana has to do this, especially after he went on and on about Strikeforce. I think he would have done it anyway, he made it clear in the past he has no patience for unprofessional behavior. This is exactly what Daley deserves.

That said, I actually feel a little bit sorry for Daley, even thought that was such a trailer park move. Kos is such a total dick, and Daley would have known better than anyone how bad Kos was faking after the knee. I'm glad Daley is getting tossed, I just wish the sucker punch had connected a little better


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> He will fight in the UFC again.


Sobral hasn't set foot in the octagon again and that wasn't as bad as flat out punching a guy after a fight in my opinion.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> What? If you cant control your emotions in a combat sport then you shouldnt be fighting. I will use the Brock Lesnar example, He got REALLY heated after his Mir win but did he even raise his hand? he went to get in his face and told him to sit down where he belongs.


Brock didnt get layed and prayed on by a cheating loser who talked shit in the last few seconds. I cant imagine how brock would of reacted in Daleys shoes, my god.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mattreis324 said:


> Good riddance. I think this was way worse than the Strikeforce brawl.


difference was that what happened tonight was out of the promotions hands. in the strikeforce brawl they are suspected of enabling it


----------



## DCDIME (Jan 10, 2007)

Love Semtex,but so long see ya for that nonsense.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I knew the second i saw that punch that Dana was going to set in example....


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i doubt daley would even care as he has already stated that fighting in the UFC isn't his goal he still wants to fight around the world


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Brock didnt get layed and prayed on by a cheating loser who talked shit in the last few seconds. I cant imagine how brock would of reacted in Daleys shoes, my god.


your just a idiot...sorry


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

His own fault. Too bad all that smack talk (pent up anger) resulted in him being an idiot. Both he and Kos are douchebags. As soon as I saw that replay, I knew Kos was a tool, but then that post round punch sealed the Daley douchebagery. He should stick to kickboxing or something because MMA isn't his thing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> your just a idiot...sorry


No. What do you think Brock would of done in Daley's shoes? Please explain. Brock went crazy after he had just pummelled frank mir to a pulp, i cant imagine what he would of done if he got beat the way kos beat Daley. Think about it before calling me an idiot and saying British athletes are not meant for competitive sports, now that is a truly idiotic statement.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I consider myself a Daley fan, and this is devastating news...hopefully SF or another organization picks him up.

I didnt see anything wrong with what he did...but thats just because I hate Kos and his shit talking during the fight, egging Paul on.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

M_D said:


> anybody actually surprised


Actually I am. I expected a year suspension and a chance to learn from his stupidity. I think Daley is possibly a victim of the recent SF debacle and Dana wants to unequivocally demonstrate that he is not as spineless as Coker.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> No. What do you think Brock would of done in Daley's shoes? Please explain. Brock went crazy after he had just pummelled frank mir to a pulp, i cant imagine what he would of done if he got beat the way kos beat Daley. Think about it before calling me an idiot and saying British athletes are not meant for competitive sports, now that is a truly idiotic statement.


The stuff that Mir said to Brock going into that fight is some of the worst things I have heard ever leading into a fight. He totally bashed his credentials and him as a person, You should try and watch that ufc countdown and some of Mir's interviews going into ufc 100.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

idk - Dana will be called a hypocrite if he doesn't cut anyone who does anything post-fight now - and what about weigh-ins, if someone pushes someone, etc....


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I am actually surprised Dana acted so quickly and severely. On the one hand I see it as very harsh, and on the other hand I think its sets a great precedent. Someone could be critically hurt or have their career jeopardized by post match stupidity. 

This is martial arts. Honour and respect should be enforced MORE sternly than other sports, especially when MMA is seen as a brutal gladiatorial spectacle.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Somewhat surprised but very, very satisfied with the decision to cut him. 100% deserved IMO.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> The stuff that Mir said to Brock going into that fight is some of the worst things I have heard ever leading into a fight. He totally bashed his credentials and him as a person, You should try and watch that ufc countdown and some of Mir's interviews going into ufc 100.



I think Daley was mainly reacting to the crap Kos was saying at the end of the fight. Kos wouldn't detail what it was but explained it certainly raised Daley's ire.

Daley is a shit talker that couldn't accept the fact that he got tooled by someone he hates.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

There are positives and negatives of Dana being such an emotional and involved president, this imo is a negative that he gets heated about things and can make decisions too quickly. Daley only got himself to blame though, everyone (including his mother) wants to give Kos a smack but you can't do shit like that when you're a professional fighter!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm a bit conflicted because I enjoy watching him fight but I have to say it's probably for the best.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I was a little surprised Daley was fired. Clearly I expected a suspension and a fine at least. It was probably more to send a message to fighters. I wonder what would have happened if say it was a star that did it. Say Lesnar or GSP? I highly doubt they would get fired outright. Most fighters are stupid enough to do that though.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Jeter Sucks said:


> I was a little surprised Daley was fired. Clearly I expected a suspension and a fine at least. It was probably more to send a message to fighters. I wonder what would have happened if say it was a star that did it. Say Lesnar or GSP? I highly doubt they would get fired outright. Most fighters are stupid enough to do that though.


i can garantee you that if a beast like brock punched someone in the face AFTER the fight he would get cut.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Kos can certainly be a cocky dickhead. No doubt. But I have always loved the dude. Personally...I dig smak talk before a fight because then you have two cats that have to step into the cage and somebody is gonna eat crow. I just think its funny.

But Daley (or anyone else) can't do that crap. Good riddance and enjoy Strikeforce if they don't fold first.

Glad to see Kos get the win and a shot at the belt. Besides...who *wouldn't* be talking crap when you are face to face grinding out a dude....it's the same on the football field...lot's of crap gettin' slung verbally even during the game. Its part of sports. But not cold-cocking someone. Something like that could cause a permanent injury.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

joe davola said:


> hello strikeforce


indeed.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Wow. Daleys career is pretty much ruined because of an act of high emotions and adrenaline which occur in plenty other sports? Unlucky Daley. He should give dana a punch in the face too.


Hey hey hey, sometimes these things happen in MMA with high testosterone levels and what-not... lol


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Brock didnt get layed and prayed on by a cheating loser who talked shit in the last few seconds. I cant imagine how brock would of reacted in Daleys shoes, my god.


 no fake. i ******* hate koscheck, as i said elsewhere he didn't win a fight, he just got more points. Daley wanted to fight and KOS is a bitch. he lays on everyone, fantastic base. big deal. especially if he was talking shit during the "fight" Sucks daley had a lapse in judgement but if he never cared about the ufc good for him. dude is a mixed martial artists, but he is still a FIGHTER.



Iuanes said:


> This is martial arts. Honour and respect should be enforced MORE sternly than other sports, especially when MMA is seen as a brutal gladiatorial spectacle.



When ever i trained TKD or american karate there was a lot of respect, when ever i trained American Karate there wasw, when i would go to tradtional bjj, there, and traditional muay thai, there, but in my mma gym, while we're all respectful, we acknowledge the fact we're violent dudes. A friend of mine who strictly does bjj and judo hates mma because he thinks it's barbaric, it's two dudes in a cage fighting, it is violent it's fighting. It's what we're all about though. What daley did was stupid, but at the same time kos deserved it. haha

Kos was being dissrespectful midfight which insued a real fight, which he probably would waant no part in with daley, because with time, daley would've gotten back up and won or at least that's my opinion.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

**** Daley, he proved he is a bitch and am happy he is gone. We don't need shit like that in the UFC. I am also the same person who believed Nate Diaz should have been cut for his part in the SF brawl.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Brock didnt get layed and prayed on by a cheating loser who talked shit in the last few seconds. I cant imagine how brock would of reacted in Daleys shoes, my god.


So two illegal knees to the head is not cheating these days?This isn't pride. Glad Daley is gone


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

kos is the biggest a-hole in the ufc (next to ortiz), but daley should have acting more professional than that. but then again, a suspension would have been more reasonably. i mean come on its koscheck. who wouldn't want to kick his ass. BTW, that was the pussiest of moves kos did faking that illegal knee strike. grow some balls it only tapped up you a liitle bit. and i dont mind a little trash talk, but what kos did was uncalled for.
Overall, if daley knew how to SPRAWL, then he would have won the fight easy.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

NavyChief said:


> it's the same on the football field...lot's of crap gettin' slung verbally even during the game. Its part of sports. But not cold-cocking someone. Something like that could cause a permanent injury.


I think that is kind of silly, like say it's ok to talk shit but not hit someone for it. Some people deserved to be hit for what they say. Granted Daley made a mistake i can seed his point. Much like zidane costed france the world cup, but if the guy said what i heard he said, he needed the headbutt, still a mistake on zidane's part for the time and place though.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Good riddance. He can go join Babalu now.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

LOLZ at Joe saying "Thats the best shot he landed all night"


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

That's joe getting all excited again. I didn't see Kos land much. Takedowns OK, but he got nothing from them.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

lol as soon as he threw that punch I was like wow you just lost your job you idiot. The UFC doesnt need Daley hes not important so of course hes getting the boot.

Kos sucks though f-ck him to lol


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Daley lost all his relavance by not winning the fight anyway. Oh, well. 

Maybe Michael Bisping will do the same thing to Miller.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

xgarrettxvx said:


> I think that is kind of silly, like say it's ok to talk shit but not hit someone for it. Some people deserved to be hit for what they say. Granted Daley made a mistake i can seed his point. Much like zidane costed france the world cup, but if the guy said what i heard he said, he needed the headbutt, still a mistake on zidane's part for the time and place though.


You can’t be serious; you mean to tell me that if someone says something you dislike you have the RIGHT to physically assault them?
You must be a real success story out there in the professional world.
Are you in high school because in the REAL WORLD that will get you……
1)	Arrested, charged with assault, possible jail time and a LAW SUIT!
2)	Shot, stabbed, your teeth kicked in or many other nasty things you don’t want son.
3)	Fired and on the permanent employment shit list.

Kos is the type of jock that likes to talk smack, get inside your head and humiliate you.
If you have ANY class you IGNORE him and beat his ass in the octagon (GSP was a good example).

PROFESSIONALISM is what separates champions from chumps and the discipline to do the right thing as opposed to what makes you feel good at the time separates adults from spoiled little children.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love kos; so not to be biased...

but that is utter bulls**t

you don't coldclock somebody like that; its the most puxxy ass thing you could ever do. get the f**k out of this sport 

mad props to kos for taking a sucker punch like a man


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is no excuse for that and for the UFC its to much of a risk. Think about it, what if Daley had say broke Kos's orbital bone? Then the UFC would have to scrap the whole TUF plan or try and put who Jon Fitch in as a coach? I mean come on you know Dana put the winner of this fight in because they are loudmouths. There is no excuse, what Dana did takes balls, he stood up and held his employee responsible for his actions. Unlike Scott Coker who bitches out and blames the victim.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> There is no excuse for that and for the UFC its to much of a risk. Think about it, what if Daley had say broke Kos's orbital bone? Then the UFC would have to scrap the whole TUF plan or try and put who Jon Fitch in as a coach? I mean come on you know Dana put the winner of this fight in because they are loudmouths. There is no excuse, what Dana did takes balls, he stood up and held his employee responsible for his actions. Unlike Scott Coker who bitches out and blames the victim.


I agree. Coker took the easy way out. Dana placed the blame on the right person, and he had every right to toss Daley. A growing sport has no room for acts like this.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> You can’t be serious; you mean to tell me that if someone says something you dislike you have the RIGHT to physically assault them?
> You must be a real success story out there in the professional world.
> Are you in high school because in the REAL WORLD that will get you……
> 1)	Arrested, charged with assault, possible jail time and a LAW SUIT!
> ...


i am completely seriously, i'm 21. i've been arrested(once) and beaten up(once). i'm not saying anything is worth it, but people should talk shit. when they do sometimes, they need to be hit for it. big deal. it even legally justifies assault in some states, ex. mississippi. i should probably move there. idk where your from, but we're obv very different people, from very different backgrounds.


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i am completely seriously, i'm 21. i've been arrested(once) and beaten up(once). i'm not saying anything is worth it, but people should talk shit. when they do sometimes, they need to be hit for it. big deal. it even legally justifies assault in some states, ex. mississippi. i should probably move there. idk where your from, but we're obv very different people, from very different backgrounds.


You are also completely [redacted]. 

There is a reason assualt is illegal, it's because it goes from fist fights to knives to guns. 

And I doubt any state legally justifies assault, you probably just made it up or heard it some where.

You may be 21, but you're still a KID, you should SHUT your mouth and open your ears more, because if the world opperated how you believe it should there would be more anarcy genocide and mass murder than there allready is now.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i am completely seriously, i'm 21. i've been arrested(once) and beaten up(once). i'm not saying anything is worth it, but people should talk shit. when they do sometimes, they need to be hit for it. big deal. it even legally justifies assault in some states, ex. mississippi. i should probably move there. idk where your from, but we're obv very different people, from very different backgrounds.


wow! You have a lot of grrowing up to do. Assaulting someone is not the way to resolve an issue, especially in this scenario where both subjects were talking smack to sell the ppv. Daley got spanked in both the talking and fighting department, he should have taken his beating like a man. Instead he punked out and assaulted kos after the fight. I guess that was the only way he could land any of his "technical" strikes. If he can't take the smack talk, then he shouldn't dish it out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i am completely seriously, i'm 21. i've been arrested(once) and beaten up(once). i'm not saying anything is worth it, but people should talk shit. when they do sometimes, they need to be hit for it. big deal. it even legally justifies assault in some states, ex. mississippi. i should probably move there. idk where your from, but we're obv very different people, from very different backgrounds.


Kos was smack talking that entire fight. Daley had 15 minutes to put fist to face and resolve that and he failed to so. Punching a man who is off his guard because you couldn't do it during the actual fight is a bitch ass move. 


That being said, I'd REALLY like to know what Kos said to him that pissed him off so much. 

Also, lol at Paul FINALLY landing that left hand and Kos smiling after it. What a clown. I hope he's blackballed from MMA.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Kos was smack talking that entire fight. Daley had 15 minutes to put fist to face and resolve that and he failed to so. Punching a man who is off his guard because you couldn't do it during the actual fight is a bitch ass move.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'd REALLY like to know what Kos said to him that pissed him off so much.
> ...


I would like to know what was said as well. All Koscheck said was that it wasn't very polite and we would have to hear from Daley what Koscheck said. I am sure that we will hear once daily comments on the situation.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I saw him mouth "**** You" after Daley punched him but that's all I caught. Daley was saying stuff when they were on the ground, too, so it isn't just Koscheck. Also, Daley said something like "YOU PROMISED ME!" at the end of the fight... don't know what the **** he's on about.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I saw him mouth "**** You" after Daley punched him but that's all I caught. Daley was saying stuff when they were on the ground, too, so it isn't just Koscheck. Also, Daley said something like "YOU PROMISED ME!" at the end of the fight... don't know what the **** he's on about.


I thought he was talking about how Koscheck kept saying he was gonna show the world that he could stand toe to toe with Daley.

EDIT: Anyone else find it interesting that Daley was cut for punching Koscheck but Nate Diaz got nothing for taking part in the Strikeforce brawl?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I thought he was talking about how Koscheck kept saying he was gonna show the world that he could stand toe to toe with Daley.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else find it interesting that Daley was cut for punching Koscheck but Nate Diaz got nothing for taking part in the Strikeforce brawl?


He did. Just long enough for Daley to get stupid and get out of that low stance so Kos could take him down and own him on the floor for 3 rounds and grind out a decision, damn near subbing him 4 or 5 times on the way there.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm glad. I hate to repeat what's already been said, but assault is not okay no matter what was said.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In Canada it doesn't matter what they said ever. In Canada I can walk up grab your wallet and tell you your a bitch and if you hit me its STILL assault. (In Canada you can only use violence to protect your self or others not property.)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No surprise there. It was idiotic from Daley. Even though Koscheck has a very punchable face, he should have done the punching in the 15 minutes they were in there fighting. Daley definitely lost a lot of respect from me after that, and is definitely coming out of my signature. Deservedly cut IMO.


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> EDIT: Anyone else find it interesting that Daley was cut for punching Koscheck but Nate Diaz got nothing for taking part in the Strikeforce brawl?


Nate Diaz is TUF champion, and it happend at strike force.

I know my place of employment doesnt give a shit what I do outside of work as long as I dont get into real serious trouble.

Also Diaz was fighting cause his brother was brawling and he will always have his brothers back no matter who is right or wrong.

Also Strike force told miller to step in there hoping to stir something up to be able to keep shields, but as we all know now Dana will be signing shields, i doubt strike force has the money,...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

hehe look at dana, he is SERIAL !!!


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

i don't understand how a brutal sport like MMA has the most easily offended and PC people in any sport.

******* hell some prick in nascar purposely did the P.I.T on a fellow racer and nearly killed the poor ****.

there has also been plenty of brawls in boxing,in the ring and in the pre-fight press conference.

i could go on and on about every other drama in every other sport but that would take forever

seriously people grow up, nobody who doesn't watch MMA is gonna see this and try an get a petition to ban it. it's as if he ******* Ko'd koscheck or pulled a gun out an shot him,
jesus.

end rant


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

joe davola said:


> i don't understand how a brutal sport like MMA has the most easily offended and PC people in any sport.
> 
> ******* hell some prick in nascar purposely did the P.I.T on a fellow racer and nearly killed the poor ****.
> 
> ...



how does "they do stupid things everywhere else" make it acceptable. i like that mma holds a high standard


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

N1™ said:


> how does "they do stupid things everywhere else" make it acceptable. i like that mma holds a high standard


it doesn't but it's just to show you that shit happens everywhere and crap like this will happen for as long as MMA is around, you don't go through a personality test to get into MMA it's based on how good you are which is why some fighters are always gonna do dumb shit because people are individuals.

and yes it is good that the UFC has a high standard but come on! you people are going on like you are bunch of pure christians or some shit and daley is ******* worse than hitler.

MMA fans just love to bitch about everything regardless of how small or big.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

JonCR96Z said:


> Daley lost all his relavance by not winning the fight anyway. Oh, well.
> 
> Maybe Michael Bisping will do the same thing to Miller.


I disagree. Yes he got taken down by Koscheck every round, but he defended well on the ground and I thought his grappling looked pretty good considering he was wrestling against Kos. He would have had to climb back up (and dump that stance) but he could have earned some nice KOoTH bonuses while he continued to work on his counterwrestling.

He definitely could have still been a threat in the division if he would have acted like a professional.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

hasnt been a good year for MMA with the strikeforce brawl and now this. Hope nothing like this happens again


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

You know what, that's a little extreme man. Paul Daley let his emotions get the best of him in a combat sport. He kept wanting to fight even when the fight had ended due to his emotions. If he had manned up and admitted kos pissed him the **** off and he really wanted to kick his ass and got handled, then he would still have his job I think. Unfortunately, he's too big of a man to admit all of that. Damn shame it had to end his career, honestly, not worth being a man about, def not worth it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Apparently Dana asked him inside the octagon after the fight whether he wanted to continue fighting in the UFC. Dana reports that Daley shrugged his shoulders and was non committal, even though Dana F#ckin' White gave him a chance to apologize.

That, as much as the incident itself, influenced Dana's decision making process. 

It reminds me of Tyson's ear biting episode: yes, he was egged on, but if the public perception is that you're a knucklehead, well...


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm surprised anyone disagrees with the decision. I could not believe he actually did that. It even looked like he was making a grab to possibly shake hands or congratulate.

Daley is a piece of shit. Sucker punching after a fight is finished is one of the worst thing you could possibly do inside the octagon. What if he knocked Koscheck out?

He's being made an example of, and rightly so. ******* cocksucker.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I was shocked when he did this. It was embarassing. Not being able to control his emotions. I can understand why he was kicked out of the UFC. Very pissed off one of my favourite fighters acted like a child.

I don't believe any of the shit Kos was saying about gauging or greasing though. That's just him trying to rile up Daley more. The fake knee and lay n pray was very irritating as well. 

Very dissapointing fight and everything surrounding it right now sucks.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

TBH I don't think this was much worse than Paul Harris cranking that dudes leg, infact I think that was slightly worse. 

I'm not surprised to see him go though really, he acted like a prick and deserved to be punished.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

joe davola said:


> it doesn't but it's just to show you that shit happens everywhere and crap like this will happen for as long as MMA is around, you don't go through a personality test to get into MMA it's based on how good you are which is why some fighters are always gonna do dumb shit because people are individuals.
> 
> and yes it is good that the UFC has a high standard but come on! you people are going on like you are bunch of pure christians or some shit and daley is ******* worse than hitler.
> 
> MMA fans just love to bitch about everything regardless of how small or big.


 
So lets keep guys in the UFC that sucker punch people everytime after they get beat....That not dangerous at allllll nope no sir.... Ever watch Million dollar baby????Hell I say if the guy that got beat thinks they should keep goin we should just let them keep fighting screw the rules ...you know what I say make them take off the gloves and go back to bare knuckle rules...Come on guy are you serious???


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

G_Land said:


> So lets keep guys in the UFC that sucker punch people everytime after they get beat....That not dangerous at allllll nope no sir.... Ever watch Million dollar baby????Hell I say if the guy that got beat thinks they should keep goin we should just let them keep fighting screw the rules ...you know what I say make them take off the gloves and go back to bare knuckle rules...Come on guy are you serious???


he barely even touched him and keeping people who like to continue hitting someone after they are out is FAR MORE DANGEROUS so STFU about this stupid shit


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmm I dont see it.... but watch your mouth no need to drop to name calling we all see how it played out for Daley


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Hmmmm I dont see it.... but watch your mouth no need to drop to name calling we all see how it played out for Daley


I would say it is far more dangerous to hit someone whom is already out, Kos managed to get his arm up and back off a little, when Hendo nailed Bisping you can't say the same thing.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Where did Hendo come from????? I never said a single word about that I believe this thread is about Daley being a lil punk that has to throw a sucker punch


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Where did Hendo come from????? I never said a single word about that I believe this thread is about Daley being a lil punk that has to throw a sucker punch


I thought the debate was wither or not it was worse hitting someone after the fight or after they were KO'd but the ref hasn't stepped in yet, or did I mix threads up? Stayed up far too late watching this


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> I thought the debate was wither or not it was worse hitting someone after the fight or after they were KO'd but the ref hasn't stepped in yet, or did I mix threads up? Stayed up far too late watching this


 
Its about Daley being a punk and hitting Kos after the bell


----------



## N-Como (Aug 25, 2009)

joe davola said:


> he barely even touched him



To quote from last night "That was the best hit he had on Koscheck tonight"


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Its about Daley being a punk and hitting Kos after the bell


This is what I was referring to.



Joe Davola said:


> he barely even touched him and keeping people who l*ike to continue hitting someone after they are out is FAR MORE DANGEROUS* so STFU about this stupid shit





G Land said:


> *Hmmmm I dont see it*.... but watch your mouth no need to drop to name calling we all see how it played out for Daley


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Although I am sure almost everyone on this forum atleast at one time felt like smacking Kos as well, what daley did was BS and he should be punished for it. After hearing how he was sort of blah with Dana after the fight as well, then all I can say is good bye. If he felt bad or showed some remorse about it, I am sure a fine and suspension would have been enough, but when you shrug your shoulders like you don't care when asked if he still wanted to be in the UFC, then f*%k him I guess.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

He'll get cut/fired whatever its called and that'll be that, his a sore loser who just lost his head for a moment, it's no excuse, really dissapointed in that.

Was a joke he was in the same cage as Josh anyway, Kos has had some real easy fights recently.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Kos is a cheating douchebag, but ufc and MMA overall doesn't need idiots like Daley. No you don't need to hug the winner or act like the better fighter won or something, you can storm out like Forrest did, you can maybe drop some swear words (kinda unprofessional still, but not that bad), but taking a cheap shot at the winner like that is just uncalled for and deserves a huge penalty. Dana did a good call, its not like Daley is a top 5 WW either.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> This is what I was referring to.


All I cared about on his post was him calling me a bitch...I wish I would have qouted him now because he edited it.....Do I think hitting a guy after he is out is right?? No but you cant stop until the fight is stoped PERIOD


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> All I cared about on his post was him calling me a bitch...I wish I would have qouted him now because he edited it.....Do I think hitting a guy after he is out is right?? No but you cant stop until the fight is stoped PERIOD


Okay fair enough, bolded the part that I thought you meant just to clarify.

Anyways I disagree with your last post, Shogun stopped as soon as Machida was out, before Yves Lavigne stepped in, that was a classy act, no unnecessary punishment or damage at all. When a fighter is lying, eyes wide open, hands at his side breathing like a fish out of water anything after that is unnecessary. Just my opinion but fighters are within the rules to continue striking, I just think it sucks.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Again I never said anything about Shogun I agree he showed A LOT OF CLASS when he stoped striking but its not always that clear...Theres flash KOs where the guy is only out until he hits the mat then he back (shaken) but still back and starting to recover..Thats why some continue to strike


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not saying you brought those people into it (Hendo and Shogun) I'm just using them as examples. :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I know just being clear lol


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you guys are misunderstanding the situation.. It's not that it is more dangerous than hitting your opponent when he's out (but it could be).. You just don't do shit like that in a professional sport. Imagine how the anti-MMA press can put this out - first a brawl and now a suckerpunch? We just don't need people like that.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Leed said:


> I think you guys are misunderstanding the situation.. It's not that it is more dangerous than hitting your opponent when he's out (but it could be).. You just don't do shit like that in a professional sport. Imagine how the anti-MMA press can put this out - first a brawl and now a suckerpunch? We just don't need people like that.


But everyone is up for signing Sheilds right? You and 5 of your buddies jumping someone and continually stomping and striking him for a while is exponentially worse than a sucker punch. Yes Sheilds got pulled away but he was one of the instigators and would have been happy to continue if not for someone's interference to prevent him from participating in the attack further.

I will not defend Daley's actions, I honestly don't think i could, I would just like to see consistency in decision making, if Daley is rightfully cut then Sheilds should not even step foot inside the octagon.

Sheilds isn't the kind of people we need right?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Good point, actually.. :confused02:

But then again.. If SF had decent security, Mayhem wouldn't even get in.. Not that it's all his fault, but still.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

its not right what Daley did, but a life time ban is far to harsh a punishment, I have seen way worse in professional sport that has resulted in fines and suspensions, which makes a life time ban for this incident well over board.

The example below is way worse, every English person will remember this one, Eric Cantona a French international Footballer and Man Utd player attacks a fan with a flying kick into the crowd, does he get a life ban? NO, he gets fined and a year suspension from playing in English football, he does not even get dropped by Man United and returns the following season to play the rest of his career at the same club.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

xgarrettxvx said:


> I think that is kind of silly, like say it's ok to talk shit but not hit someone for it. Some people deserved to be hit for what they say. Granted Daley made a mistake i can seed his point. Much like zidane costed france the world cup, but if the guy said what i heard he said, he needed the headbutt, still a mistake on zidane's part for the time and place though.


If I am in a bar talking crap to somebody and they get sick of it...yeah...punch me in the face, let's rock and roll, whatever. It's happened to me and I've done it to other people. But in this setting? I don't think so. 

Come on....I can totally hear Kos in my mind during that fight...especially the last couple minutes "yeah? who's the ***** now Paul? Stuff my take downs? Yeah? You can't stuff my mom's take downs" etc etc except most likely FAR more inflammatory language. Crissakes...we did that crap on the football field in High School during games all the time. Besides, I just watched the end again (I always DVR the fights) and in the last 45 seconds or so you can see Daley talking crap as well. If you can't take it don't sling it. 

But flat out sucker punching your opponent after the fight is obviously over (and him saying he "didn't hear the bell" is such bs) ain't part of the smak game. That's just a cheap punk-ass move. And it WAS his best punch of the entire fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> its not right what Daley did, but a life time ban is far to harsh a punishment, I have seen way worse in professional sport that has resulted in fines and suspensions, which makes a life time ban for this incident well over board.
> 
> The example below is way worse, every English person will remember this one, Eric Cantona a French international Footballer and Man Utd player attacks a fan with a flying kick into the crowd, does he get a life ban? NO, he gets fined and a year suspension from playing in English football, he does not even get dropped by Man United and returns the following season to play the rest of his career at the same club.


Honestly, i find it HIGHLY ironic that mma fans are over reacting to the situation last night. Especially with hockey which is big over in america and canada, fights break out all the time in other sports and like you said FAR worse things have happened. That cantona kick was legendary, i remember seeing it for the first time.

Dana has screwed over so many fighters in his time, that **** er will get whats coming to him eventually.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

ok but soccer/football is beyond 'well established' and accepted by the masses as well as the 'establishment', and has been for over a century. It's a sport that has gotten to a point where one rotten apple will not tarnish the sport as a whole.

MMA is a growing sport, so Dana & co. are understandably ploughing ahead with caution and determination (especially after that whole Strikeforce nonsense). As leaders of the pack, the UFC's modus operandi is basically what defines mma to the 'uninitiated' public. This, in my opinion, is something that most professional fighters do take into consideration and make sure not to 'spit into their own plate' by acting like the retarded monkey that Daley made himself out to be.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Think a life ban is harsh as well but I can understand why White did it. Just pissed that Daley put Dana in such a difficult position because, despite the loss, I still think Daley would have been a top 5 WW. There is absolutely no shame in losing to a fighter like Koscheck, who himself isn't entirely innocent in all of this. Koscheck shouldn't have provoked a hot headed passionate fighter like Daley with his last comments. Dunno what they were but Daley's a professional.

I reckon Daley will be back in about a year, to be honest. Dana can get quite emotional and will always immediately set an example, but if Daley ends up killing dudes in his next 4 or 5 fights there is no way Dana is not going to try and lure him back in.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

arkanoydz said:


> ok but soccer/football is beyond 'well established' and accepted by the masses as well as the 'establishment', and has been for over a century. It's a sport that has gotten to a point where one rotten apple will not tarnish the sport as a whole.
> 
> MMA is a growing sport, so Dana & co. are understandably ploughing ahead with caution and determination (especially after that whole Strikeforce nonsense). As leaders of the pack, the UFC's modus operandi is basically what defines mma to the 'uninitiated' public. This, in my opinion, is something that most professional fighters do take into consideration and make sure not to 'spit into their own plate' by acting like the retarded monkey that Daley made himself out to be.


Quoted right out of mma live, lol, nice.

Shit has been happening like that in football when it first began though. It is still very harsh to cut Paul Daley and ban him from ever fighting in the UFC again though, i dont care what any body says. Mean while James Toney in the UFC facing randy couture, what a joke. I hope Daley eventually comes back, he has my full support.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

NavyChief said:


> Come one....I can totally hear Kos in my mind during that fight...especially the last couple minutes "yeah? who's the ***** now Paul? Stuff my take downs? Yeah? You can't stuff this *****'s take downs??" etc etc except most likely FAR more inflammatory language. Crissakes...we did that crap on the football field in High School during games all the time.


Yeah, but have you forgotten that Daley himself talked alot of crap before the fight too?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

arkanoydz said:


> ok but soccer/football is beyond 'well established' and accepted by the masses as well as the 'establishment', and has been for over a century. It's a sport that has gotten to a point where one rotten apple will not tarnish the sport as a whole.
> 
> MMA is a growing sport, so Dana & co. are understandably ploughing ahead with caution and determination (especially after that whole Strikeforce nonsense). As leaders of the pack, the UFC's modus operandi is basically what defines mma to the 'uninitiated' public. This, in my opinion, is something that most professional fighters do take into consideration and make sure not to 'spit into their own plate' by acting like the* retarded monkey* that Daley made himself out to be.


that's not gonna go over well!!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> that's not gonna go over well!!!


ha ha, QUICK, BAN HIM FROM THE FORUMS, THAT IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE RACISM! (joking). Seems similar to how dana reacted to the Daley situation though.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Quoted right out of mma live, lol, nice.
> 
> Shit has been happening like that in football when it first began though. It is still very harsh to cut Paul Daley and ban him from ever fighting in the UFC again though, i dont care what any body says. Mean while James Toney in the UFC facing randy couture, what a joke. I hope Daley eventually comes back, he has my full support.


No, shit like that keeps happening even as recently as last week's Coppa Italia (Italian Cup) finals where Totti (Italy's prodigy/darling/posterboy whatever) 'sucker kicked' (excuse the pun) another player from behind (it was the equivalent of what Daley did, in a few words), it was bad. The sport received no hate, only the player. MMA is not there yet, is all I'm saying


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok keeping in the world of MMA, perfect example of UFC double standard right here






Of course here he kissed him so its not a fighting incident, its just very funny and the same guys bashing Daley think Herring gave this guy what he deserved right?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> that's not gonna go over well!!!


I'm not saying he IS a 'retarded monkey' I'm saying he looked like one with his actions.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, QUICK, BAN HIM FROM THE FORUMS, THAT IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE RACISM! (joking). Seems similar to how dana reacted to the Daley situation though.


racism? why?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Ok keeping in the world of MMA, perfect example of UFC double standard right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that the difference is that the circumstances are completely different and Herring's incident wasn't on a platform as large as the UFC's.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Ok keeping in the world of MMA, perfect example of UFC double standard right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What are you fishing for???


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

arkanoydz said:


> racism? why?


The term "monkey" is a well known racist term for black people.

Though I think it was just naivety and not meant as direct racism here, due to the context.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah no racism there I see what he ment no harm no foul


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

good job daley, on the biggest stage you f it up in the worst way. even on his back most of the fight he kept his composure and if he did not try the cheap shot the talk would be the kos fail attempt to get points deducted. he should be suspended rather than done but whatever he lost me as a somewhat fan and now he needs to get out of mma for being such a moron. i dont care how hype you are on adrenaline or whatevr you have about 30 something fights and you pull that? not gonna cut it.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> The term "monkey" is a well known racist term for black people.
> 
> Though I think it was just naivety and not meant as direct racism here, due to the context.


ok, I see now. Sorry people, I live in Italy and I had no idea that the term 'monkey' is a 'well known racist term for black people'. Sincerely apologize if anyone took it that way... I just meant someone who acted like a fool in front of a huge audience. (I was rooting for Daley btw, and thought he was doing a good job not receiving any damage while he was on his back. was just very disappointed with his behavior).


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

On a lighter note, I found it funny that he couldn't even knock Koscheck out although he was coming from behind and was hitting him with a left hook which is supposed to be hist best punch. Well, actually it wasn't that funny when he did it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Wow. Daleys career is pretty much ruined because of an act of high emotions and adrenaline which occur in plenty other sports? Unlucky Daley. He should give dana a punch in the face too.


Considering MMA is still looked on as a mindless, street brawling, gladiator death match by a lot of people, acting like a disgraceful brat and sucker punching a guy after being beaten fair and square shames himself and the sport. He _should _be banned from the UFC for life. 

For once I applaud Dana for doing the right thing!

And this is in light of the fact that i hate Kos, think he's a giant dick, and obviously didn't get kneed in the head despite his little momentary acting career. Heck, Daley did throw the knee. Even though it didn't land, he still threw the illegal strike, so he can't bitch about anything Kos did. 

Man I hate standing up for Kos...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed it was an outburst from a child


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Daley is a scrub off the street, he is worse then Kimbo. As much as I dont like Daley after tonight, I hope he gets back on his feet and starts winning a belt in some lower organization. I dont want any person to just "give up" if thats want you want to call it.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

why are so many agreeing with the ban from the ufc? at most it deserves a suspension but given the situation that mma is in right now dana had to take a more severe approach. how many times does this stuff occur in boxing? its just too bad daley chose now to act like a moron.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> why are so many agreeing with the ban from the ufc? at most it deserves a suspension but given the situation that mma is in right now dana had to take a more severe approach. how many times does this stuff occur in boxing? its just too bad daley chose now to act like a moron.


Lifetime ban is understandable but a healthy fine and suspension on top of forced anger management is more reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I almost see Dana letting him back in down the road.....But I doubt it


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Lifetime ban is understandable but a healthy fine and suspension on top of forced anger management is more reasonable in my opinion.


I think DW is just emotionally unstable,and would be better served if he waited 24 hours before blurting things out.

In any other major sport, football, baseball, basketball, etc., players sometimes come to blows after plays are over. The players take their suspensios, get their fines, and life goes on.

The fact that a UFC fighter can't have a 5 millisecond breakdown just like a baseball player can, without getting "banned for life", only speaks to DW's emotional immaturity, IMO.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

evilstevie said:


> Iakdown just like a baseball player can, without getting "banned for life", only speaks to DW's emotional immaturity, IMO.


I don't think he is unstable, just far too emotionally attached to the UFC and sometimes needs to learn to cool it and make decisions based upon being the president, rather than (as some of his decisions seemed to be based upon) being a fan who loves, lives and breathes the sport. What he saw Daley do was an act against the company he has worked tooth and nail to establish and certify as a legit sport, he got pissed and acted without cooling off, same as he did against Silva.

His passion is one of the things I think is great about him, what drives him to constantly push the growth and development of MMA, hell he loves MMA as much as any hardcore fan but it also seems to be one of his downfalls.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

it just sucks that a guy with promise like daley goes and throws it out the window in a few seconds of stupidity. its funny how the tide turns after a single fight. kos fans or daley haters are disgusted by the actions daley took and think he should be banned for life(almost as though they have never been in a fight and acted stupid). daley fans or whats left of them think it wasn't that big a deal and a few actually applaud it (not me lol).

how can i look forward to either of these guys fighting GSP after what went on in that fight? kos trying out his acting career then trying to make out daley as a cheater. daley acting like a tool and claiming he didnt hear the bell even though kos tuned his back and was walking away from him with his hand in the air. the rest of the ppv delivered my moneys worth save for that garbage.


----------



## CheekyMonkey (Nov 26, 2009)

Totally unacceptable actions from Daley after the bell; but also from Kos too. Nothing will be said about his faking fiasco with that fan tom knee that never even connected. 

A ban is very very harsh....a long suspension and fine would have set a satisfactory example without losing a fighter of such quality. 

Not really looking forward to GSP vs KOS...5 rounds of take downs, lying on each other and just generally a boring fight.


----------



## LIC (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure DW makes his expectations apparent to fighters up front - i.e. no disreputable behavior that could hurt the organisation. 

A much as I wanted Daley to KTFO Koscheck, no one can have any complaints about Daley being kicked out, least of all Daley himself.

On another note, at least we get to see GSP unleash a beatdown. Fingers crossed for a Jon Fitch-esque 5 round mauling.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Leed said:


> Yeah, but have you forgotten that Daley himself talked alot of crap before the fight too?


I think you misunderstand...I'm saying that the crap-talking happens and is no big deal to me. It's generally selling the fight and trying to get into the other cats head. 

They were both talking massive trash before and during the fight. No harm/no foul imo.

But you can't sucker punch somebody like that just because you're pissed off and frustrated that the only weapon you have got entirely negated for 15 minutes. Daley had zero answer for Kos's takedowns. And I don't think anyone can complain about the gameplan...it's exactly how GSP just won his last fight. And Josh was staying busy...not doing a bunch of damage but he was indeed landing elbows and some short punches. He also got that pretty good right hook in early in the fight.

I only wish he'd have gotten that rear-naked sunk in during the first round.


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW, Dana don't play no games!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

NavyChief said:


> I think you misunderstand...I'm saying that the crap-talking happens and is no big deal to me. It's generally selling the fight and trying to get into the other cats head.
> 
> They were both talking massive trash before and during the fight. No harm/no foul imo.
> 
> ...



Ah, got it.. In that case - I totally agree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

joe davola said:


> i doubt daley would even care as he has already stated that fighting in the UFC isn't his goal he still wants to fight around the world


Could have been his plan than if he was unsuccessful in his run to GSP to get out of the Dana stranglehold easily.

Either way it was unacceptablel and unprofessional.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

evilstevie said:


> I think DW is just emotionally unstable,and would be better served if he waited 24 hours before blurting things out.
> 
> In any other major sport, football, baseball, basketball, etc., players sometimes come to blows after plays are over. The players take their suspensios, get their fines, and life goes on.
> 
> The fact that a UFC fighter can't have a 5 millisecond breakdown just like a baseball player can, without getting "banned for life", only speaks to DW's emotional immaturity, IMO.


I think people are missing that MMA is in a seriously volatile state as of yet. People doing things like Daley did could leave serious scars on the face of the UFC. Dana reacted the way he did to make an example out of his dumb ass to make sure this stuff never happens again. Coker took the wrong route, he barely even punished his fighters for something worse than this and I believe his organization will reflect that in Diaz. This was not the first time Diaz has been involved in a shit storm after a fight and it damn sure won't be the last with the petty slap on the wrist he got but I can guarantee you that neither Paul Daley or any UFC fighter that values their career and standing in the MMA world will ever try and pull some shit like that.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the decision is the correct one and I'm a Brit.

You can't really compare this situation to footballers or something coming to blows. Basically, they've just had 15 minutes to fight it out and Daley lost fair and square. The only reason he sucker punched him then was because he couldn't connect properly when Kos was working his gameplan.

MMA more than any other sport is about honour and respect as that's what nearly all of the disciplines one trains for MMA attempts to instil upon its students.

He crossed the line and deserves to be banned.

I mean I don't think this should end his career, everybody learns from their mistakes and I'm sure another promotion will snap him up, but if I ran a promotion as respected as the UFC I would certainly "ban him for life" then if he has grown up later in life I'd invite him back. Something like that anyway.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I am not that surprised. 

Koscheck had the perfect gameplan and it frustrated the hell out of Daley. You could also see Kos talking shit to Daley when Kos had him on the ground in the last round. I'm sure whatever he said added fuel to the fire...but what Daley did is just low class man. That truly was the best shot that Daley landed the entire fight. 

Do you guys think that Dana White's decision would still be the same if the Strikeforce brawl didn't JUST happen or didn't happen at all?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

DW made the right move. With The politics that surround mma the can't tolerate stuff like that. That being said I wonder what kos was saying to him at the end of the fight. He admitted he was saying some very bad things. He may have said something that crossed the line from trash talk to personal threats or something like that. However the punch may have just been out of frustration. Neither would shock me.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

thrshr01 said:


> wow! You have a lot of grrowing up to do. Assaulting someone is not the way to resolve an issue, especially in this scenario where both subjects were talking smack to sell the ppv. Daley got spanked in both the talking and fighting department, he should have taken his beating like a man. Instead he punked out and assaulted kos after the fight. I guess that was the only way he could land any of his "technical" strikes. If he can't take the smack talk, then he shouldn't dish it out.


i said dealey made a mistake. but what i was disagreeing with the other guy about is that in people's personal lives some people take insaults too far, and fights happen.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Daley is gone and rightfully so. Great fighter but there is no excuse for his actions. Daley clearly knows the fight is over. It is a full 7 count from the horn to the suckerpunch.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job by Dana to send a message to his fighters.

We don't take this shit in the UFC.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I must say am not really surprised, but man am gutted for him, am still a big fan and i just hope to god that dana can change his mind in a year or so. Daley is just an emotional guy, and that fight must be really frustrating for anyone. To train really hard for 3 months for some one just to lay on you for 15 mins while calling you all sorts of names, its hard not to be pissed off.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gilbert Yvel has fought in the ufc since his stunt.. But since this happened in the ufc I dont think he will be back.. Hes not needed. There is enough talent out there to look past him..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I must say am not really surprised, but man am gutted for him, am still a big fan and i just hope to god that dana can change his mind in a year or so. Daley is just an emotional guy, and that fight must be really frustrating for anyone. To train really hard for 3 months for some one just to lay on you for 15 mins while calling you all sorts of names, its hard not to be pissed off.



Where is Sobral at? Has he stepped back into the UFC even though he has been a champ in other organizations? Daley is finished with the UFC just like Sobral is. 

I will use Brock Lesnar as a example because both fighters are emotional. Mir talked a lot of shit about Brock, Far more then he should have to hype a fight up, He made him look bad as a person and made his wrestling credentials utter trash and a few more things on top of this. 

Brock got up in his face and told him to sit down because you just got your ass handed(not in exact words ), of course this is a bit different in one losing and the other winning in decisive fashion. 

The point I am trying to make is that you can confront a guy all you want after a fight and tell him whats up and dont do that ever again, but you never lay your hand on a fighter after the bell. Brock could have easily sent Mir to the canvas again.

Kos could have easily been KO'ed and have gotten a concussion or any other type of injury. Daley tried throw a blow behind Kos' back and he saw it at the last second. This outcome could have been a lot worse for Daley.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't buy the "everyone thinks they are all angels" argument. At the end of the day they are "professional" athletes and there's nothing professional about that incident (regardless of the provocation). DW is trying to get more states/countries to legitimize the UFC. He called Strikeforce a bush league for allowing the brawl to happen etc... so yeah it might have been done as an example.

Seriously though these guys are suppose to be role models for the next generation of fighters. The ban was done as a precedent to inform the rest of the guys that this kind of WWE shit won't fly in the future. Otherwise emo meatheads would always be testing the UFC on shit they could get away with. Now the message is clear : "Don't fight after the bell rings".


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Excuses for Daley*

I'm reading all these excuses on these boards on how Daley got the shaft for being permanently banned, he's an emotional guy, kos was talking a lot of crap, this happens a lot in other sports....blah, blah, blah, blah-blah.

Daley most definitely deserved to be kicked out of the UFC for his actions. He's supposed to be professional and need to control such emotions. He got beat on the smack talk and fighting department so grow up and take it like a man. Learn from your mistakes and become a complete MMA fighter. If he can't take Kos' trash talking, then don't dish it out because he talked as much, if not more, than Kos. 

For those that makes excuses that this happens in a lot of other sports, well guess what? This isn't those sports. It already involves fighting so it doesn't need to excalate once the bout is over. Organizations are already having a hard time getting sanctioned in some states and countries that these things are just a step back in getting recognized (yes I know, it's not the end of the world for the sport but it's still not needed to fuel the naysayers fire). 

This is a a Martial Art where the competitors are supposed to be humble and respectful. Daley showed neither of those attributes. What he showed is that there is another thug in MMA to join the punks from the Strikeforce debacle.

End rant.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Zero!
He had 15 minustes to throw that punch and didn't do it!
Epic fail !


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

The thing I don't understand is how some people blame Koscheck for being kicked in the head while downed


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Where is Sobral at? Has he stepped back into the UFC even though he has been a champ in other organizations? Daley is finished with the UFC just like Sobral is.
> 
> I will use Brock Lesnar as a example because both fighters are emotional. Mir talked a lot of shit about Brock, Far more then he should have to hype a fight up, He made him look bad as a person and made his wrestling credentials utter trash and a few more things on top of this.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, i fully understand why he is cut from the UFC, am just saying am really gutted this had to happen. No fighter should ever do this kind of thing, especially one of the best strikers in the world.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sousa said:


> The thing I don't understand is how some people blame Koscheck for being kicked in the head while downed


I dont think anyone is blaming Koscheck for that. They are blaming him for faking it. He looked like a soccer player faking an injury. Daley is lucky it actually didnt land, because he still threw the illegal knee.

Its a shame Daley did what he did, because hes awesome to watch, and i like his smack talk. But im glad Koscheck won in a way because you know Koscheck vs GSP will be a much better fight than Daley GSP. If Kosheck gets some solid wrestling training in, this could be a very interesting fight. And Koscheck could pull the upset imo.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I bet 90% of the fans in crowd would of loved to the same thing. Koscheck is a class a asshole, its hard not to want to punch him in the face, especially when he has been laying on you for 15 mins calling you all sorts of shit.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> I dont think anyone is blaming Koscheck for that. They are blaming him for faking it. He looked like a soccer player faking an injury. Daley is lucky it actually didnt land, because he still threw the illegal knee.
> 
> Its a shame Daley did what he did, because hes awesome to watch, and i like his smack talk. But im glad Koscheck won in a way because you know Koscheck vs GSP will be a much better fight than Daley GSP. If Kosheck gets some solid wrestling training in, this could be a very interesting fight. And Koscheck could pull the upset imo.


Idk how Kos v GSP would be better. Kos will try to lay on gsp and it won't work.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I bet 90% of the fans in crowd would of loved to the same thing. Koscheck is a class a asshole, its hard not to want to punch him in the face, especially when he has been laying on you for 15 mins calling you all sorts of shit.


Yes and no. I admit I would LOVE to see Koscheck getting knocked the **** out, but even Kos doesn't deserve it AFTER bell rings.
The "heat of the moment" and "Daley is emotional guy" -excuses are bs. If you are in any full contact sport you need to be able to control yourself because if Daley can't stay calm AFTER the fight who says he can do it during the fight where he can snap someone's neck or whatever. 
Yes Im sure Kos prolly talked ****load of trash to Daley during the fight too, but Daley has been trashtalking too and it is his own fault if he can only dish it but not take any of it without getting violent.

Bye Daley, have fun in some C level organization where you'll get paid atleast 50% less than you did in ufc.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

DrFunk said:


> I don't buy the "everyone thinks they are all angels" argument. At the end of the day they are "professional" athletes and there's nothing professional about that incident (regardless of the provocation). DW is trying to get more states/countries to legitimize the UFC. He called Strikeforce a bush league for allowing the brawl to happen etc... so yeah it might have been done as an example.
> 
> Seriously though these guys are suppose to be role models for the next generation of fighters. The ban was done as a precedent to inform the rest of the guys that this kind of WWE shit won't fly in the future. Otherwise emo meatheads would always be testing the UFC on shit they could get away with. Now the message is clear : "Don't fight after the bell rings".


End of thread!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm glad this happened, great fights last night...but a lot of the focus is on that sucker punch. Not a good look.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im english... And im a MASSIVE Koscheck fan. Paul Daley is an idiot and im glad he will never fight in the UFC again.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

arkanoydz said:


> I just meant someone who acted like a fool in front of a huge audience.


That would be a clown.
Which is the word you would have used if he was white.
You daft racist.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daley needs to be jailed for this, it is assault at the end of the day


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Daley needs to be jailed for this, it is assault at the end of the day


Would have been battery actually, had any charges been filed. Just some gee whiz information for ya.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In England we put batterys in our remote controls.. But i know what you mean


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> This is a a Martial Art where the competitors are supposed to be humble and respectful.


ROFL. You sound like Joe Rogan. Half of these guys act like disrespectful idiots to hawk their fights, and their behavior is fully sanctioned and even encouraged by the UFC. Then when one of them girl-swats another one after the bell, he's "banned for life". If a baseball player hit another ballplayer 3x harder than Daley hit Koscheck, he'd get a 10 game suspension and fine.

So, give me a break with the holier-than-thou UFC attitude. Daley is an idiot - everyone knows this - so slap his wrist with whatever the appropriate punishment is, and move on without the theatrics.

I remember when Rampage and Rashad were in a shoving match on live TV last year. Should they have been "banned for life" too? This isn't Girl Scout camp. If an extra punch gets thrown now and then I wouldn't get too excited about it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

hixxy said:


> In England we put batterys in our remote controls.. But i know what you mean


Do yahll just call it assault when someone hits another person?


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

evilstevie said:


> ROFL.give me a break with the holier-than-thou UFC attitude. Daley is an idiot - everyone knows this - so slap his wrist with whatever the appropriate punishment is, and move on without the theatrics.
> 
> I remember when Rampage and Rashad were in a shoving match on live TV last year. Should they have been "banned for life" too? This isn't Girl Scout camp. If an extra punch gets thrown now and then I wouldn't get too excited about it.



You amuse me just as well. Did I say the UFC is holier than thou? I'm talking about MMA. If you don't know about respect and humily in Martial Arts, then I suggest folow the art of bar room brawling! It's not an extra punch during the bout, it's the punch AFTER!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Do yahll just call it assault when someone hits another person?


Yeah.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

loci said:


> That would be a clown.
> Which is the word you would have used if he was white.
> You daft racist.


I thought I'd cleared it up in my previous replies, but since you brought it back up ... I would've called him the same thing no matter where he's from. Oh, and I'm not white btw.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Do yahll just call it assault when someone hits another person?


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/assault


> as·sault   /əˈsɔlt/ Show Spelled[uh-sawlt] Show IPA
> –noun
> 1. a sudden, violent attack; onslaught: an assault on tradition.
> 2. Law . an unlawful physical attack upon another; an attempt or offer to do violence to another, with or without battery, as by holding a stone or club in a threatening manner.
> 3. Military . the stage of close combat in an attack.


That was from Dictionary.com


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/assault
> 
> 
> That was from Dictionary.com


In most states, assault is an attempt to commit a battery or threatening someone. Pointing a gun or a knife at someone or threatening to hit them could be classified as an assault. Actually hitting someone would be a battery. Feel free to go look it up dude.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's my take on the matter. I like Paul. He's an interesting bloke, and he comes to fight. But once those fifteen minutes are up, the fight is _over_. If you take a swing at anyone once that final bell has rung, it's no different than walking into any other workplace and throwing a haymaker at a fellow employee. Which is not only grounds for dismissal, but legal repercussions, as well. So I'm not at all surprised that this was the outcome. Do I support Dana's decision? Of course. It's called damage control, and Paul brought it on himself. Do I think Dana will keep his word and refrain from ever bringing Daley back? Not at all... half a year, one year, two years... I suspect we'll see him back some day, once enough time has passed. Daley brings a certain level of excitement to the division, and Dana knows this. But after all his negative talk about SF and the now infamous brawl, he'd look a complete fool were he not to take the most severe of measures against a fighter who quite obviously acted about as far out of line as a fighter could act.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

smh


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> In most states, assault is an attempt to commit a battery or threatening someone. Pointing a gun or a knife at someone or threatening to hit them could be classified as an assault. Actually hitting someone would be a battery. Feel free to go look it up dude.


I did look it up, what he did by definition is an assault.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> I did look it up, what he did by definition is an assault.


He would have been charged with a battery if he was arrested.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Here's my take on the matter. I like Paul. He's an interesting bloke, and he comes to fight. But once those fifteen minutes are up, the fight is _over_. If you take a swing at anyone once that final bell has rung, it's no different than walking into any other workplace and throwing a haymaker at a fellow employee. Which is not only grounds for dismissal, but legal repercussions, as well. So I'm not at all surprised that this was the outcome. Do I support Dana's decision? Of course. It's called damage control, and Paul brought it on himself. Do I think Dana will keep his word and refrain from ever bringing Daley back? Not at all... half a year, one year, two years... I suspect we'll see him back some day, once enough time has passed. Daley brings a certain level of excitement to the division, and Dana knows this. But after all his negative talk about SF and the now infamous brawl, he'd look a complete fool were he not to take the most severe of measures against a fighter who quite obviously acted about as far out of line as a fighter could act.


I don't know why you think (or anyone else) thinks that he will be back. He probably won't amount to shit outside of the UFC and if Dana took him back he would look like a complete jackass. 

Not to mention he doesn't bring much if anything to the UFC. Wow, he knocked out a bunch of tier 2 guys on his way to getting handled by Koscheck.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't say he'd be back tomorrow, did I? Were Dana to bring Paul back a year down the line, I doubt very many fans would be upset. Punishment would have been handed down and carried out, and Dana would look like a no nonsense businessman, yet someone who understands that individuals make mistakes at the same time. It's not as cut and dry as you're making it out to be. Paul could be a very marketable fighter, and let's be honest... his string of knockout wins against 'tier two' fighters was already earning him a respectable fan base. Dana isn't blind to this truth, hence his 'push'.

Some consider Dustin Hazelett and Martin Kampmann to be very good fighters. And what you call 'tier two', the UFC and many of its fans call the undercard. Whether Paul will ever be champion or not doesn't take away from the fact that he's typically an entertaining aspect of the show. Last night aside. I'm not a raving fan. And I think his actions were cowardly. But let's not pretend that Paul is of no value to the fight game, especially given how young he is, and how much potential he has to improve.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I didn't say he'd be back tomorrow, did I? Were Dana to bring Paul back a year down the line, I doubt very many fans would be upset. Punishment would have been handed down and carried out, and Dana would look like a no nonsense businessman, yet someone who understands that individuals make mistakes at the same time. It's not as cut and dry as you're making it out to be. Paul could be a very marketable fighter, and let's be honest... his string of knockout wins against 'tier two' fighters was already earning him a respectable fan base. Dana isn't blind to this truth, hence his 'push'.
> 
> Some consider Dustin Hazelett and Martin Kampmann to be very good fighters. And what you call 'tier two', the UFC and many of its fans call the undercard. Whether Paul will ever be champion or not doesn't take away from the fact that he's typically an entertaining aspect of the show. Last night aside. I'm not a raving fan. And I think his actions were cowardly. But let's not pretend that Paul is of no value to the fight game, especially given how young he is, and how much potential he has to improve.


honestly i would not care if it was gsp or bj penn that threw the punch after the fight i think dana should throw anyone out who did such a act. And yes I would lose respect for UFC and dana if they ever brought him back


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

alright. there's like 20 threads for this so I figured I'd put it in the biggest one, why not. I rewatched the knee several times now. I dare anyone to rewatch and say it didn't land. Go back to right before Daley escapes the RNC attempt. They're laying on the ground and you can clearly see Kos' for-head and there is no damage whatsoever. Right after that Daley escapes the back mount and gets up. He throws no elbows or punches and goes right for the illegal knee. Immediately after the time out we get another perfect view of Kos' forehead. Plain as day right where the outside of Daley's knee clipped him is a dark brown scrape. By the time the fight is stood up you can see a bloody red splotch there on his for-head.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> alright. there's like 20 threads for this so I figured I'd put it in the biggest one, why not. I rewatched the knee several times now. I dare anyone to rewatch and say it didn't land. Go back to right before Daley escapes the RNC attempt. They're laying on the ground and you can clearly see Kos' for-head and there is no damage whatsoever. Right after that Daley escapes the back mount and gets up. He throws no elbows or punches and goes right for the illegal knee. Immediately after the time out we get another perfect view of Kos' forehead. Plain as day right where the outside of Daley's knee clipped him is a dark brown scrape. By the time the fight is stood up you can see a bloody red splotch there on his for-head.



that blood is from like a minut earlier. I went back and looked and definitely saw that blood on the bridge of the nose before kos took his back.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Icculus said:


> that blood is from like a minut earlier. I went back and looked and definitely saw that blood on the bridge of the nose before kos took his back.


there was no blood on his forehead before the knee. there is two clear shots of his forehead from different angles right before Daley escapes from the back mount. after the knee there is a brown dot on his forehead right at the hairline. within the minute the fight is paused that dot turns in to a red welt.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the people who give Koscheck crap for what happened. Yea, it's Koscheck's fault people like to throw illegal knees at him.:sarcastic12: No use of logic whatsoever.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

way to harsh what happened to Daley over this incident, I CALL ON ALL UK FANS TO BOYCOTT UFC117 in the UK, let not sell this event out.

Edit: as for the question, did the knee connect? not a chance if it had of connected do you think Kos's head would not have jilted back. And if I recall correctly is the penalty for faking an illegal hit from your opponent not DQ?


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

didn't tito have something go on between him and dana, and he made a return.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> there was no blood on his forehead before the knee. there is two clear shots of his forehead from different angles right before Daley escapes from the back mount. after the knee there is a brown dot on his forehead right at the hairline. within the minute the fight is paused that dot turns in to a red welt.


The blood is from an elbow from the bottom @2:35 of round 2 as far as I can tell.
You can clearly see the blood on josh's nose @ 1:49 as he's taking Daley's back.


----------

